# Vacation Village in the Berkshires



## SBK (May 25, 2006)

We are checking in this Saturday, and I was wondering if the view from a second floor unit was significantly better than the view from a first floor unit.  We travel with everything (including the kitchen sink).  Is it worth it to schlep all of our stuff upstairs?  I called and they said we could have the second floor if we wanted.

Also -- Does anyone know if there are any Entertainment card numbers within 20 miles or so.  Restaurant.com had very few listings.

Thanks


----------



## EAM (May 26, 2006)

I was there a year ago and IMHO the building you are in might make more difference than the floor you are on.   In some buildings, your view would be that of parking lot or other buildings.  In others, you might have a view of the ski slope across the road.    The units are arranged along a central interior hallway so you will only have a view on one side.  I don't remember whether the end units have windows on the end walls or not but I don't think they do.   The larger units of the 2BR lockoffs have a porch, patio or balcony; I think the small size units do as well.   Because of the way the rooms are laid out, you won't have much of a view except from the porch.  The living room windows are relatively small and I think the windows in the bedroom were above the headboard.  The only real view from inside the units is through the (covered) porch.  

I don't remember being bothered by noise from the unit upstairs but the place seemed pretty deserted  (it was white season) so maybe the unit above was empty. 

I don't remember an elevator in the building.  There is a shared laundry facility on each floor.

IMHO the best view is from the swimming pool.


----------



## SBK (May 28, 2006)

We are thrilled with our unit -- second floor, wonderful view, sunsets.  

The schlepping of the stuff was a bit of a problem.  The buildings are fairly long -- and you can only enter from one end.  Ben unloaded the car and put the stuff at the bottom of the steps and I carried most of it up.  (Note to self -- the kitchen sink should have been left behind.)

Some of the buildings and or units should be avoided at all costs.  The units in the rear of Building 1, which is down the hill from us, face straight into a berm with a rock facing.  NO view at all.

I think we are going to have a wonderful time, but no cell phone access is a bummer.  Most of the attractions are a bit of a drive.


----------



## STEVIE (May 28, 2006)

We will be there in Aug.  Please write back and tell of any must dos.  Also, what building is near the new outdoor pool, and do you know if you can call ahead and request a certain building?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## shoney (May 28, 2006)

We will be there in mid-July and will report back when we return.  We were there about 2 years ago but I do not remember building numbers and there weren't any outdoor ammentities (playgrounds, pool) at the time.  Will keep you posted......


----------



## STEVIE (May 28, 2006)

Thankyou, looking forward to hearing back from you.  Sue


----------



## SBK (May 30, 2006)

susgar said:
			
		

> We will be there in Aug.  Please write back and tell of any must dos.  Also, what building is near the new outdoor pool, and do you know if you can call ahead and request a certain building?  Thanks, Sue



When I get home, I'll scan the map and post it.  Most of the buildings are quite clsoe to the outdoor pool, which is very nice.  The very closest buildings are 8, 9, 10, 14 and 13.  

They have a small playground and a volleyball court.  The indoor pool area is very attractive.  We haven't used the fitness room, but it seems well equipped for the size of the resort.

They were quite nice to me when I called and asked for the best view possible.  If view is a consideration, you need to consider both the building and which side of the building you are on.  We have nothing but sky and mountains.  The people on the other side of our building face a berm and what I assume is the area for new construction.  If they look to the right, they do have a very nice view of Jiminy Peak.  My impression of the staff is that they are willing to help with your wishes if you ask early enough.

Many of the attractions that you might try to do in the summer are either closed now, or not fully operational.  The Mountain Adventure Park at JIminy Peak looks great, but we will miss it.  Likewise with a lot of the cultural attractions, such as Tanglewood.

We took about two hours to drive up to Mount Greylock, the highest peak in Mass.  Mt. Washington it isn't, but the views were spectacular and the road was barely scary.  (OK, I freaked a few times and ducked under the dashboard.)  We entered at Lanesborough and went down the other side to North Adams.

We went to the Clark Art Museum in Williamsport and I wish we had left more time for it.  Renoirs and Monets!!!  A special pastel exhibit.  A Gilbert Stuart of George Washington.  

We will absolutely come back.  And we still have a few days to go.


----------



## STEVIE (May 30, 2006)

Thank you so much for the review, I am really looking forward to our vacation.  I will call ahead and ask for a unit close to the outdoor pool.  Have you been to any restaurants in the area that you would recommend?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## harryahn (May 31, 2006)

For casual dining, try Matt Reilly's Restaurant & Pub by Lake Pontoosuc next to Dunkin Donuts and waverunner/boat rental.  Their lobster rolls and fried oysters were quite good and I am a very picky eater.

--- Harry


----------



## SBK (Jun 2, 2006)

We have to go home a day early, but we have had a wonderful time.  We ate out three times.

Restaurant report:

*John Harvard at Jiminy Peak *-- mixed.  My meatloaf was superb, Ben's Fish and Chips had a chips problem.  The fish was fine, but the fries had an off taste.  A pub, family type place.  It was in Dinner On Us.

*Taconic at the intersection of Routes 7 and 2*, Williamsport -- mixed.  The bean relish for a complimentary starter was very tasty.  Ben's fried scallops were only so-so.  I ordered two appetizers.  The Coquilles St. Jacques was delicious.  The crab cakes were a bland shredded, flakely type thing.  The service was very good and the atmosphere was nice.  Restaurant.com

*Village Inn *on Church Street in Lennox.  WONDERFUL!  Ben had the half portion of the filet mignon -- smothered in artichoke hearts and mushrooms in a great sauce.  I had the crab cakes.  Again with the flakes, but well seasoned and with a very good garlicky cream sauce.  The mushroom rissotto was to die for.  The kind of atmosphere you go to the Berkshires for.  Dinner on Us.

Question -- we are used to Maryland lump crab cakes.  Are the flakes the thing here and I should just accept it?

The *Norman Rockwell Museum *in Stockbridge was a trip through history.  They have copies of every Saturday Evening Post cover that he did from 1916 until the mid 60's.  His compassion and sense of social justice are evident in so many of his paintings.  I was dissapointed that they didn't have any of the Look covers.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Jun 5, 2006)

The flakes are the thing here.  However, if I was from Maryland, I would never order crab cakes unless the menu said "Maryland Style" or authentic Maryland style.  I have never had such good crab cakes as in Maryland or in Stuart, Florida which has a restaurant that serves them Maryland style.


----------



## SBK (Jun 6, 2006)

Forgot to give a super market report.

Unless you are really desperate, don't even think about shopping at the Country Store at Jiminy Peak.  The prices are horrendous.  For some reason they do not deliver the Sunday papers to the VV and you have to go to the Country Store to get them, so I looked at the prices.  Monday through Saturday you can get the *Boston Globe *and *NY Times *on site, but they don't deliver many copies.

We went to the *Price Chopper *just outside of Pittsfield.  Our daughter has raved about this chain -- she lives in Oneida, NY -- but we had never been to one.  Enormous store, on site bakery, very good prices.  They even have wine, beer and liquor at not bad prices.

However -- do not take the route that the VV recommends -- unless you want to go the Target, Penney's, Old Navy, etc.  That Mall Road is nothing but a tank trail -- entire Hummers have disappeared into the potholes.  Save your front end alignment and your teeth by taking Route 7 to Pittsfield, then Routes 9 and 8.  If you get the tourist map at the check in counter you can easily see the way to go.


----------



## elcid86 (Jan 21, 2008)

SBK said:


> When I get home, I'll scan the map and post it.



Did you ever post the map?  We are heading up there for Christmas 2008.  So does RCI or the resort assign the units?


----------



## Pup (Jan 21, 2008)

I am here right now for the week! Staying in bldg 9 which is directly across from the pool. The buildings 10-13 are three story and 9 and below are 2 story which is nicer. I called the resort directly yo request this bld and it was not a problem


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 22, 2008)

We were there 2 years ago, and the beds were the worst I have ever encountered.  They were so hard, it was difficult to sleep.  Are the beds more comfortable now?  We will be going back next July, and really like the resort, I just hope they have replaced some of the mattresses.  Sue


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 22, 2008)

*Museums in the Berkshires are World Class!!*

The Clark is excellent,impresionists and American art. 

MASS MOKA is a Museum of contemporary art with lots of free music performances. Very lively exhibits. Teenagers would like it. Very un-stuffy.

The Williams College Art Museum is free, as good as the Clark and their special exhibits are spectacular. Wonderful permanent collection. Nearby in Williamstown is a good Thai restaurant next door to an Indian restaurant.Fine place for lunch or dinner.


----------



## Pup (Jan 23, 2008)

Pup said:


> I am here right now for the week! Staying in bldg 9 which is directly across from the pool. The buildings 10-13 are three story and 9 and below are 2 story which is nicer. I called the resort directly yo request this bld and it was not a problem



Sorry to say the beds were still like rocks! I enjoyed the resort, but since my family are skiers, we are hoping to stay on Jiminey Peak property next time at Bentley Brook


----------

